# Decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos



## lyzBeth (Mar 25, 2006)

Tengo un problema lo que pasa es que me piden que implemente un decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos a mediana escala se que es un 7447 pero no se como conectarlo con el display.


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 25, 2006)

Este link te muestra como conectarlo


http://perso.wanadoo.fr/remy-p/aae/aaeaffi.htm


----------



## walvarez (Jul 8, 2010)

En multisim no puedo simular el 7 segmentos. Tengo un circuito en cascada 74ls190 (Funcionando) con 74ls47N(Funciona) pero conecto el 7 segmentos(catodo común) y este no funciona. No entiendo que pasa....


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 8, 2010)

Subi el esquema asi lo vemos.


----------



## walvarez (Jul 14, 2010)

Gracias por tu intención, pero ya encontre el problema, es necesario negar las salidas del 47 al 7 segmentos.......


----------



## Joel gonzalez (Nov 3, 2010)

Que opinan del 74ls48 para catodo comun?? BI /RBO RBI estas entradas, se deben conectar? o solo quedan sin conexion? 
no tengo experiencia en convertidores de bcd a 7 segmentos asi que pido si tienen un integrado que opere bien...
gracias.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 3, 2010)

El 7447 es un decoder BCD a 7 Segmentos para ANODO COMUN  (salidas  activas en 0)  tambien `podes usar el 74247 es exactamente igual (se  consigue porque el 7447 esta descontinuado) solo que mejoraron la  apariencia del nuemro 6 y le colocaron a encender el segmento A y se ve  mejor, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ChaD (Nov 3, 2010)

El 4511 anda bien.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 3, 2010)

ChaD dijo:


> El 4511 anda bien.



Ojo ese es para catodo comun, salidas activas en "1", chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

